
Covid-19 Antibody Update for April 8 - jseliger
https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2020/04/08/covid-19-antibody-update-for-april-8
======
zimpenfish
Mildly worrying if that 30% figure translates worldwide and it does mean
people haven't developed immunity - we'll presumably have to be under some
kind of semi-lockdown until the vaccine arrives.

